

7 Deadly Sins of Outsourcing - aymeric
http://aymeric.gaurat.net/2012/the-7-deadly-sins-of-outsourcing/

======
spicyxtreme
[http://aymeric.gaurat.net/2011/how-i-work-with-my-remote-
dev...](http://aymeric.gaurat.net/2011/how-i-work-with-my-remote-developer/)
this is another great link from the same series. awesome stuff!

~~~
aymeric
Thanks :)

I deeply believe entrepreneurs don't understand how important outsourcing can
be for their business.

I am on a mission to make it easier :)

